# Rabbitry Names!!! Help!!!



## BunnyLov3r

Hi guys! I started a Rabbitry and I raise mini Rex bunnies! Could you help me with a name? I want something that isn't cheesy! I like nature based names and cute ones. Thanks! My name is Brianna just in case that gives any ideas. Thanks!


----------



## zombiesue

BunnyLov3r said:


> I want something that isn't cheesy! I like nature based names and cute ones.




REALLY tying our hands here, those are kind of dependent on one another.

Let me give it a try though:
:brownbunny Cute Rabbit Factory :brownbunny


----------



## BunnyLov3r

My bunnies aren't brown.

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Watermelons

BunnyLov3r said:


> My bunnies aren't brown.
> 
> Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


 
Zombiesue suggestion of "Cute Rabbit Factory" has nothing to do with brown rabbits.

Maybe you can supply people with words you like? or don't like?


----------



## BunnyLov3r

Sorry. Read that wrong! Lol! I don't really know what words to put in. I just need ideas.


----------



## zombiesue

LOLLLL, she is reading this from her phone, that's why she said that. OH MY GOD I AM going to fall off the couch I'm laughing so hard. She saw : brownrabbit Cute Rabbit Factory : brown rabbit , the emotes did not display for her, I bet that's why she said that.

@Bunnylov3r,
My suggestion is simply "Cute Rabbit Factory". The "brown rabbits" are emotes that I happen to think look rexy. Maybe that's just because I have a rex rabbit so every thing is rexy to me. Heck, my mom's bichon looks rexy to me... hahaha. But you can just ignore that part.


----------



## Watermelons

Well where do you live?

Some people like incorporating their city, state, county, area of a city, or street, into their names. And often these words can be used with out actually divulging your location and often make your rabbitry (or business) name have a smart sound to it. Profession sounding is what I would go for. 

When I was breeding parrots, and did more stuff in relation to exotics (birds, rabbits, snakes, lizards etc), I called myself "Tri City Exotics" because the city I lived in at the time was a part of 3 citys referred to as the "Tri Cities".


----------



## BunnyLov3r

I live in Moravia NY. Hope you can come up with something!


----------



## Bville

I used to live in Auburn, NY so I am familiar with Moravia. You could use words that refer to Fillmore Glen State Park like waterfall, glen, or valley.


----------



## BunnyLov3r

Ya maybe. I can try to think of stuff! I live right next to carpenter falls. Maybe that can work. Carpenter falls is practically my backyard.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Moravian Falls Rabbitry. Sounds mystical and elven!


----------



## BunnyLov3r

That's a really cool name! That's going on my list! Me and my two sisters are doing to Rabbitry. We thought of Three Little Ladies Rabbitry. We still aren't sure though.


----------



## Troller

I think there is a group or rabbit shelter named Three Rabbit Ladies or something close . I like Morvaine Falls, it does sound mystical. 'Down The Rabbitry Hole', 'Rabbit State of Mind', 'Mini-Max Rabbitry' are a few off the top of my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## zombiesue

I follow the facebook of a Down The Rabbit hole already if that matters

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## BunnyLov3r

Thanks guys! Your really helping me out!! I'm saying this meaning it!


----------



## Rabbit Lover02

It looks like people have been helping a whole lot with the Rabbitry names, but do you want to have any help with rabbit names?


----------



## BunnyLov3r

Sure!


----------



## RabbitGirl101

Yep someone already has a rabbitry registered as three little ladies rabbitry. 
Maybe you coul the apple of your eye rabbitry because you live in te big apple state


----------



## Rabbit Lover02

Well, theres' flowers...
Tulip, Rose, Daffodil, Aster, Hydrangea, Petunia, Daisy, Pansy, Lilly, Sharon (Rose of Sharon), Iris, Poppy, Seedum.

Fruits/Veggies...
Apple, Lemon, Lime, Spinach, Carrot, Kiwi, Cherry.

Trees...
Oak, Willow, Maple, Pine, Spruce, Alder, Birch, Holly.

General Nature...
Evergreen, Flower, Forest, River, Stream, Rocky, Thunder, Blaze, Treetop, Mountain, Snowcap, Blizzard, Snowy.

Famous Animals...
Thumper, Bugs, Lassie, Porky, Daffy.

Candy...
Snickers, Skittles, Sweetart, Milkyway, Almond Joy, Mounds, Watchamacallit (Watch - a - ma- call- it), Rolo and any other candy you can think of.

People Names...
Anything from Aaron to Zephaniah...


----------



## BunnyLov3r

Awe! They are such cute names!thanks! Actually! I have a californian rabbit named Tulip and she had a litter of six and we figured we'd name them after flowers! So we named five and draw a blank to what to name the sixth one! We sold them all now! We named them at four weeks and by eight weeks we found we named two boys Lilly and rose!!! We laughed so hard! Oh well, they don't care! Thanks again!


----------



## Rabbit Lover02

Your completely welcome, and there is a website "Three Little Ladies Rabbitry", they have an awesome article on rabbit names too!!


----------



## BunnyLov3r

Ok thanks! Do you know anything about mini rexes and the colors? I have a couple mini rexes that I'd like to breed but I'm curious about what colors I'd get out of them! I just want to be careful! I have a broken black doe that I want to breed to a castor buck and a blue eyed white doe to the same buck? Got any ideas?


----------



## Rabbit Lover02

I'm sorry, I don't know anything about Mini Rex :/

Maybe you could google it?


----------



## BunnyLov3r

I could try! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rosies Rabbitry

I was having trouble coming up with a rabbitry name also. Then an old friend of mine called. She always called me Rosie and then it came to me - Rosie's Rabbitry. I spent a few $$ and had some logos made and came up with the one on my signature. Haven't been sorry.

:happybunny:


----------



## Back2Basics

Have you picked a name?

We started our rabbitry with the intent to breed show rabbits. We also have a large garden that they fertilize and then eat from. We're going more green at the house and learning to can and preserve our own stuff. Trying to get back to the basics. So I named our rabbitry Back 2 Basics Rabbitry. Their ear tats will start with BB.

Do you plan to show at all?


----------



## BunnyLov3r

I want to do some showing yes. Thats such a cute rabbitry name! I am still thinking about names for it though.


----------



## majorv

BunnyLov3r said:


> Ok thanks! Do you know anything about mini rexes and the colors? I have a couple mini rexes that I'd like to breed but I'm curious about what colors I'd get out of them! I just want to be careful! I have a broken black doe that I want to breed to a castor buck and a blue eyed white doe to the same buck? Got any ideas?


 
I'm not familiar with MR colors, but in many other breeds it isn't advised to breed a BEW to anything other than another BEW.


----------



## BunnyLov3r

Ya I just figured it out! Thanks!


----------

